# Cypripedium flavum



## Primel (Dec 27, 2009)

I will show you some different Cypripedium flavum from my garden.





























Hans
from Austria


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 27, 2009)

I am not a Cyp grower (tried several calceolus but had no success with them) but you seem to have a lot of these beauties!!! Are the pics from last spring? Jean


----------



## Primel (Dec 27, 2009)

And some more pics. Yes the photos are from May 2009.

























Hans


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 27, 2009)

Hans,
The difference in color, yellow, white, is that do to the age of the flower or is this variation within the species? Beautiful cyps BTW!


----------



## Primel (Dec 27, 2009)

And the last pics.
Rick, those plants are all different forms of flavum - no connection with the age of the plant (variations within the species)!

























Hans


----------



## cyprimaniac (Dec 27, 2009)

*C. flavum*

really nice pics, Hans.

You just can create now the _*Hans Collection 'Flavum' *_ :clap:

after the _*Hans Collection 'Calceolus'*_

cheers


----------



## likespaphs (Dec 27, 2009)

wow!!!
thanks


----------



## etex (Dec 27, 2009)

Lucky you!! A beautiful selection of blooms! They sure love you!! Great growing!! Thanks so much for sharing with us!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 27, 2009)

All excellent! Thanx for sharing.


----------



## Martin (Dec 27, 2009)

Great collection!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Dec 27, 2009)

Wonderful cyps! thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bobc (Dec 27, 2009)

very nice. great photos.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 27, 2009)

Great flowers.

But I'm a little confused, not knowing very much about Cyps. Are these all calceolus, forma flavum? Or is there a species named flavum?


----------



## Rick (Dec 27, 2009)

Looks like the Paph villosum of the Cyprepedium world.

Wonderful range of diversity in these flowers:clap::clap:

I hope you will have some great pictures to so us this spring!!


----------



## parvi_17 (Dec 27, 2009)

SlipperFan said:


> Great flowers.
> 
> But I'm a little confused, not knowing very much about Cyps. Are these all calceolus, forma flavum? Or is there a species named flavum?



There is a species named flavum - this is it. It is very closely related to Cyp. reginae - the two are a vicarious pair.


----------



## John M (Dec 28, 2009)

I really enjoyed seeing these photos. Cyp. flavum certainly is a variable species. A person could have a large collection with no two being the same.


----------



## smartie2000 (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks! this thread really excited me, your cyp flavums are gorgeous


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 28, 2009)

parvi_17 said:


> There is a species named flavum - this is it. It is very closely related to Cyp. reginae - the two are a vicarious pair.


Thanks Joe -- I didn't know that. I can see the resemblance between flavum and reginae, for sure.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Dec 29, 2009)

parvi_17 said:


> There is a species named flavum - this is it. It is very closely related to Cyp. reginae - the two are a vicarious pair.



Indeed they are closely related, so much so that Donovan Correll in his famous Native Orchids of North America (1950) mistakenly reported that C. reginae was also found in western China. 

Lovely sampling of this species. Too bad this plant needs cool temps in summer to thrive - in the US I wouldn't recommend it south of the northern tier states.


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 3, 2010)

Spectacular blooms!!! :clap:


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 4, 2010)

:drool::drool:*WOW!!!*


cyprimaniac said:


> really nice pics, Hans. You just can create now the _*Hans Collection 'Flavum' *_ :clap:after the _*Hans Collection 'Calceolus'*_cheers


:clap::clap::clap:



SlipperFan said:


> Great flowers.But I'm a little confused, not knowing very much about Cyps. Are these all calceolus, forma flavum? Or is there a species named flavum?





parvi_17 said:


> There is a species named flavum - this is it. It is very closely related to Cyp. reginae - the two are a vicarious pair.



Me too! Thanks for the clarification!


----------



## tocarmar (Feb 20, 2010)

What are your growing conditions for them? Temp, Soil, Light, ect?


----------

